# September events @ The Grosvenor



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 5, 2013)

Monthly Events

*1st Friday (September 6th):*
The round the table session with your hosts:
The No Frills Band




*3rd Thursday:*
Reel News Video and talk evening starts 19:30
There will be documentary showings about current news and events discussions and more.
I'll add details if and when I get them.

*Last Tuesday of the month:* Ping Pong party in the function room *Note this is on the 17th this month and not the last Tuesday due to a gig*
Starts: 20:00
Door: will be open so just walk in
with:

A ping pong table, bats and balls
you and your friends
some music and chat

*4th Thursday*
Commie Faggots presents
The Commie Faggots play as well as an ever changing cast of other acts.

The weekly events:

*(nearly) Every Monday:*






Starts around 9pm





*Every Wednesday:* Hand drumming and Afro-Brazilian percussion class
19:00 starts
10pm: ends





_########################################################################################
and now for the rest:_

*Thursday 5th: All at Sea: a talk about adventure rowing*
starts: 19:30
Door:£4
Mikey Buckley talks about his adventures in rowing.
more info:
http://geckosuperstar.co.uk/all-at-sea


Spoiler:  full promo blurb



People love to push their bodies to the limit, whether it’s by competing in the London marathon, off-road fell running, scampering up mountains or taking things to the extreme with ultra-endurance races. Mikey Buckley is all of these people, and that’s just on land! Not content with the above accomplishments, Mikey has taken to the water in search of fresh challenges and has been splashing around with a variety of boats and paddles.

Join us for a turbulent evening on the high seas as Mikey navigates us through his adventures in a rowing boat. The talk will feature two of his recent exploits with a chance to ask him questions about his experiences. The first part comprises his attempt to achieve the Atlantic Speed Record Crossing with his six-man team while battling against adverse weather conditions. The second part covers his latest trip skippering the ‘Oyster shack’ in a non-stop rowing race around Great Britain and the calamities that befell the team… Odysseus had more luck getting home!

In June 2014 Mikey will be chasing another new world record as part of an eight-man crew rowing across the Indian Ocean from northern Australia to Madagascar.

Mikey is an experienced speaker whose compelling tales have been entertaining people for years, and the Grosvenor will provide the perfect setting, so order a pint, sit back and enjoy.


http://geckosuperstar.co.uk/all-at-sea

*Friday 6th: Field Work X*
All details are on this thread

*Saturday 7th: Ska in the city*: LIVE Ska Show
Starts: 20:30
Door: £5

Michael Arkk.
Esi Amistar.
Val Johashen.
Zeena Banks.
Annakie.
UK Principal
https://www.facebook.com/events/499544503465056


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 9, 2013)

a slight error I have just noticed in the first post:
Commie Faggots presents is not on a Thursday this month but on Friday the 27th, details will appear if and when I gegt them.


*Monday 9th: the punk rock veterans museum present:*
20:00
£4
with:

ALERT (Israel). 

A.I.D.S. 

BARCODE SLAVE






Friday 13th:
I haven't had much details yet but it seems like there is some sort of rave in the function room and a piano sing-along session in the pub.
more details if and when I get told.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 17, 2013)

Tonight Tuesday is the Brixton ping pong society monthly meet.

On Thursday it Reel News film night more details on this here thread

the rest of this week's entertainment by tomorrow.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 20, 2013)

*Friday 20th:** Club Integral present Tanzerin
Door:*  19:30
*Tax: *£5/3
with:

Tim Hodgkinson/Moshi Honen Duo
Manuela Barczewski
Laura Victoria
Piper's Son
Rucksack Cinema



Spoiler:  full blurb



“Mein Herz hat einen kranken Schlag
Und schwächer wird’s mit jedem Tag.
Ein Todesengel steht in meines Zimmers Mitte.”

Tim Hodgkinson/Moshi Honen Duo
Manuela Barczewski
Laura Victoria
Piper's Son
Rucksack Cinema

Entry £5/£3

http://clubintegral.wordpress.com/
https://twitter.com/ClubIntegral
http://www.facebook.com/ClubIntegral

Tim Hodgkinson/Moshi Honen Duo
Tim Hodgkinson co-founded the politically and musically radical group HENRY COW with Fred Frith in 1968. In addition to composing, he has a long involvement in improvisation, and came back to anthropology in the 1990's with research into music and shamanism in Siberia.
He has participated in many concerts with Iancu Dumitrescu's Hyperion Ensemble both as bass clarinetist and composer and conductor. As an improvising musician on reeds and lap steel guitar Tim Hodgkinson has performed all over the world with many of the most acclaimed artists in the field, and continues to be fully engaged in the celebrated Konk Pack trio with Roger Turner and Thomas Lehn. He recently released KLARNT - a CD of solo clarinet improvisations.
As a writer, he has published articles and reviews on improvised music, musique concrète, spectralism, the ethnomusicology of shamanism, and the aesthetic problems of the impact of new technology on contemporary music making across a broad range of publications.
Moshi Honen
Composer, instrument builder and improvising Israeli guitarist Moshi Honen has worked with pioneering improvisors Sharon Gall, Guilaume Vitard, Rodrigo Montoya, Steve Beresford and Alan Wilkinson amongst many others. Honen combines his guitar work with electronics and gadgets to create an intensely fractured rumbling soundscape.

Manuela Barczewski
With 85 bpm, an electric guitar, vocals and electronic elements, artist/photographer/musician Manuela Barczewski’s songs simply discribe the luxury of melancholy. Her music works like a memory system; it’s a sound archive in which Barczewski captures and processes her observations and experiences on everyday life.
In 2006 she met Volker Bertelmann aka Hauschka (www.hauschka.net, www.fat-cat.co.uk) in his Studio One in Dusseldorf/Germany where they recorded seven songs. For her live performances the artist accompanies her singing with electric guitar and laptop.
http://manuelabarczewski.com/


Piper's Son
Piper's Son are a four-piece weird pop outfit that incorporate guitar, vocals, pedal steel, electronics and percussion. The band write delicately constructed spooky songs about sunburn, leaves and obsession.

Laura Victoria
Originally from Northumberland, Laura studied Folk and Traditional Music at Newcastle University before moving to London. She started gigging solo as a 'cello singer' in 2006 and plays live at many venues and festivals around London and throughout the country.
well as performing solo, she often performs with Jo Cooper (fiddle and banjo) and Sarah-Jane Miller She is currently forming a new bigger band which will feature excellent musicians Laurel Swift (double bass, fiddle) and Ben Moss (guitar, fiddle, vocals).
Her debut EP was released by established label Cherry Red Records in April 2010. fRoots called it "Both quirky and strangely irresistible". The debut album is nearing completion and will be released in Autumn 2013. Laura's vocals and style have been likened to Kate Bush (Bob Fischer, BBC Tees), Martha Wainwright (The Crack), Tori Amos (Louise Allan- The F Word), The Unthanks (Bright Young Folk EP review) and Regina Spektor (by friends)!

"powerful and individual vocal presence" (fRoots)

“Laura Victoria plays and sings with fire and intelligence. She’s got that vital spark". Lewes Folk Club.
http://www.lauravictoriamusic.com/

Rucksack Cinema
Rucksack Cinema a.k.a. Jaime Rory Lucy has been supplying delirious, innovative live video imagery for Club Integral and other events since 2007. His astonishing and almost preternatural ability to mix imagery with what is happening on stage as well as creating strange and wonderful atmospheres throughout a room has made him an intrinsic part of any Club Integral event. Jaime had a long history working in the music industry as a tour manager for many groups of notoriety throughout the eighties and nineties, before retiring from the road to become an East End flaneur art fag par excellence. He has worked in venues as various as Whitechapel Gallery, Hackney Empire and Cafe Oto with artists as diverse as Fred Frith, Spaceheads, Graham Massey and Eugene Chadbourne. He has recorded videos for many artists, most recently for Orchestre Murphy for their nomination in 2010 for the Art Foundation Music Awards. In his spare time he has also been known to add his bass profundo to a punk choir active on the east London bohemian scene



*Saturday 21st:** Society Of Noise Punker
Door: *19:30
*Tax: *£5
with:

Contempt
Piss On Authority
Ziplock
Deaf Offenders






*Sunday 22nd:** Gary Redeye memorial*
Doors: 2:30 pm

set times (likely to change a lot)
3-4 Ras Benji Atomic Dub Rockers
4-5 Sonik Pollution
5-6 Mikey Paws (Flipside Soundsystem)
6-7 G
7-8 Dagga Cutz
8-9 Daztronik
9-10 marc richardson
10-11 Louise Plusone
11-12 Mutate N Distort
12-1 Mass_Ive

*Tuesday 24th:** Punk
Door: *20:00
*Tax*:  £5
with:

Belgrado (Spain)
Bellicose Minds
Stab
Introverts


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 26, 2013)

*Thursday 26th: Free Gig*
8pm
Free
with:

Freedom Faction
Sweet Jonny
Rattle Snake







Spoiler:  short promo blurb



FREE GIG: Old School Punk Rockers 'Freedom Faction' (from Cambridge) are back and have just completed an album 'Another Quality Caper'. With two other CDs under their belts and a shedload of new songs with the distinctive sound of 'Fudge' who's vocal sound certainly gives a 'Dickies' kind of a ring to the ear this will be interesting and uplifting. Brighton based band 'Sweet Jonny' formed through a general distaste and disillusionment for the music scene. This 'Gutter Garage Rock' band promise to be fervent, desperate and violently energetic on stage. 'Rattle Snake' will be opening up for us so be prepared to have your ear drums rattled by their performance.
Presented by The Gros / Bigstuff Prom.



*Friday 27th: Commie Faggots presents:*
Door: 8:30
Cost:5/3
with:

Organ Donner
Mingus Elastic Band
The Family of Cats
Steve Greekshire
Red Hartley and Hat Brown
Sarah Jane Miller
Calm Carl







Spoiler:  rather longish promo blurb



This month's event at The Grosvenor will be an eclectic mix of music , ranging from the full on seven piece tune smithery of the Mingus Elastic Band, via the exquisite vocal harmonies of Hartley and Brown, taking a short detour through the rag-taggle genius of the Family of Cats, turning off onto the off the wall lunacy of Steve Greekshire and Uncle Humphrey after passing through the howling electro blues of Organ Donner onto the earthy folk of Sarah Jane Miller. Other stop offs maybe announced as the journey begins.

Organ Donner
A three-piece electro punk" hypnotica" outfit for the perverted, the addicted, the maladjusted, and the disaffected
http://www.organdonner.com/

Mingus Elastic Band
The Mingus Elastic Band are a group of 7 musicians that play catchy tunes and play them well. They believe in giving the audience a show blending vocal harmonies with good ol' foot stomping blues.
https://soundcloud.com/minguselasticband

The Family of Cats
A ray of light, a raggle-taggle gypsy crew of kick-arse musicians of all ages, races & colours, singing songs of love & spirit


Steve Greekshire
As zany as they come with unforgettably strange and hilarious songs delivered like a man possessed with the spirit of Spike Milligan


Red Hartley and Hat Brown
They're a little bit red and a little bit brown
Tonight they're singing silly songs in their dressing gown



Sarah Jane Miller
A glinstrel with a deep knowledge of English folk and an appealingly down to earth delivery and demeanour

Calm Carl
Sometimes riotous, sometimes heart-breaking - always honest. Proper poetry of the un-pretencious sort

As the other acts confirm, they'll be added here. Watch this space...




*Saturday 28th: Polish Punk gig*
Door: 8pm
Cost:
with:

Biala Gorzaska
Barcode Slaves
+ 1


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2013)

Some poster that 

Are you adding any of these to Brixton Buzz? Our readership is looking very healthy these days so it might be worth filling in the event form!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 26, 2013)

editor said:


> Some poster that
> 
> Are you adding any of these to Brixton Buzz? Our readership is looking very healthy these days so it might be worth filling in the event form!


ooopss I keep forgetting to do that, plus I've had my head in a mess for most of the past 5 months so I've not been the most efficient at this.
The fact that a lot of promoters don't bother letting us know what actually happens until a day or two before an event does not make it the easiest thing to do either.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2013)

I just sent in the listings for the Lambeth Weekender and I tried hard to find some detail on the Grosvenor site for anything happening between the 4-18th Oct and gave up. That's a shame because I really wanted to list something.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 26, 2013)

editor said:


> I just sent in the listings for the Lambeth Weekender and I tried hard to find some detail on the Grosvenor site for anything happening between the 4-18th Oct and gave up. That's a shame because I really wanted to list something.


ah well, I'll try to get back on top of things, but hassling promoters to extract details out of them ain't my forte.
I have the impression that the people who booked the function room for October 4th are going to cancel late in the day again just like they did last time.


----------

